
Vivaldi 1.12 released - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/the-browser-you-want/
======
j_s
Is anyone using a non-big-3 (Chrome/Firefox/Safari) browser enough to call it
their default? I haven't tried Vivaldi yet but see this non-update hitting the
front page as a heads-up that it might be worth checking out; how does this
company pay the bills?

I'm interested in hearing about both the options available on different
operating systems and/or mobile devices and the primary benefit each provides.

On Android, Firefox Focus has become my normal browser. I really don't use the
phone to browse all that much, and prefer to use a clean session each time.

On Windows, I use multiple off-label browsers[0] mostly just to
compartmentalize different sessions simultaneously. Now that Firefox is headed
towards supporting this as a first-class feature, I may be able to cut down to
one again. I just can't bring myself to give Google/Chrome all of my browsing
metadata, but I do use it for work-related access since GMail is tied in.

[0] - Qupzilla, with separate-per-window sessions in private browsing mode -
no extra work from me; also K-Meleon

\--

Edit: Thanks for all the testimonials; I will definitely be checking these
out!

~~~
DiThi
I've used Konqueror (Chrome's grandfather) for about 6-7 years. After Firefox
3 was released I switched to FF and even though I've used Chrome for a year or
two at some point, I won't replace Firefox again unless I have an equivalent
Awesome bar (Chrome doesn't cut it) and Tree Style Tabs.

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
We lose tree style tabs by the end of the year

~~~
aembleton
We have Tree Tabs [1] for Firefox 57+

1\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-
tabs/?sr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-
tabs/?src=search)

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
This was very buggy and missed some key features (bookmarking and restoring a
tree of tabs) last time I used it (February).

------
mrmondo
Certainly lots of features I'd enjoy but I couldn't find the source and builds
logs so I was a bit dubious - after doing some research it appears to be
closed-source and proprietary software.

While I'm not saying it's bad because it's closed source, a web browser has
access to a _lot_ of personal (meta)data and is certainly not something I'm
about to trust to some black-box software that's not under review by the many.

~~~
zizek23
Not saying your point is invalid but in the same context Google has access to
all your stuff, including correlations to your mobile and location information
and is not afraid to share it, as do others ie ISPs, possibly Microsoft.

So for browsers controlling meta data on user end has limited value without
rules and laws around user data.

~~~
j_s
Also: the most invasive parts of the analytics / tracking / privacy-invading
aspects of Google Chrome are closed source.

~~~
tortasaur
You can use Chromium.

~~~
j_s
Sort of.

Browse Against the Machine |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439098)
(May 2017)

> brynedwards: _There are also patches for Chromium that remove Google
> integration and improve its privacy features_ (with links) |
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439668)

------
s_kilk
Vivaldi is looking better and better with each release. The only thing that
seems to be missing is some kind of Profiles or Containers for partitioning
identities.

~~~
gcp
Given that Firefox is shipping this, are we looking at a reversal of the
"Opera had it first" meme? :-)

~~~
Tomis02
It's unlikely Firefox will ever have the built-in features that old-Opera fans
want in their browser, so it makes sense to support Vivaldi; it's the only
realistic hope of having a decent browsing experience.

------
fimdomeio
If there's anyone from Vivaldi watching this thread my one and only request:
when I type www.youtube.com show me [https://youtube.com](https://youtube.com)
as the first choice and not some inner page that I bookmarked. I constantly
enter youtube and hackernews via some page that I bookmarked ages ago.

~~~
fimdomeio
Just saw the video and... "browser for rebels?" The hipster image histogram
rebel, are you planning in integrating Tor or did the marketing guy just had
to much coffee that day?

I'm joking (mostly)... love the browser, thank you for your hard work.

~~~
chrisper
Why did you reply to yourself?

EDIT: actually it appears you just posted at the wrong place

------
CoreXtreme
Brave on Android Firefox on Desktop (switched from Chrome), new FF is as fast
as chrome, plus I love the compact view of FF.

~~~
dserodio
While I love FF, it's so much slower than Chrome on JS-intensive sites. The
Chrome feature I miss the most is the Task Manager, so I can find out which
tab or extension is hogging my CPU/RAM.

------
ConfucianNardin
Unless they fixed it recently, the location new tabs open in sometimes gets
out of sync, so new tabs open in some unrelated position in the tab bar
instead of next to the current tab.

The performance of Vivaldi is abysmal if you use many tabs. If you get past
50+, the UI becomes really sluggish (really slow to open new tabs, for
example).

------
j_s
Related (still just getting started?): [https://otter-
browser.org/](https://otter-browser.org/)

 _Otter Browser aims to recreate the best aspects of the classic Opera (12.x)
UI using Qt5_

source: NetRunner: a web browser catering to powerusers |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15000253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15000253)
(Aug 2017)

> urlwolf: _Otter browser is pretty fantastic. Use the weekly for the best
> results._

------
aembleton
No tree style tabs :(

They have tabs down the side, but I want them to also be nested. That for me
is a killer feature on Firefox (with a plugin).

------
sigsergv
Had been using it for a few years and recently gave up for firefox. A lot of
small bugs and annoying glitches like url dropdown list that contains
absolutely not relevant items or cursor jumping randomly while typing address.
Since recent versions firefox introduced some standard features I missed a lot
like flat compact tabs.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Still not open source? Still not interested.

~~~
dzek
[https://vivaldi.com/source/](https://vivaldi.com/source/)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
This gets linked every time, and every time it's still not the Vivaldi source
code. This is their patched version of Chromium and is not sufficient for
building the actual Vivaldi browser with.

------
tomkat0789
I tried Vivaldi a few weeks ago. My main problem with it was that it was
missing some media add on (details escape me) needed to run Netflix on Linux.
Firefox had it by default. I liked the UI and side tabs, but it's easier for
me to stick to Firefox now.

------
digi_owl
Reminds me that i should pester them about touch screen support on Windows
tablets. And perhaps also a option for making the tab close button persistent.

------
thecrumb
Does Vivaldi have sync yet? It's been years and every time I check - no sync.

~~~
dzek
In progress, there was a video shown of this feature

